# A worm in the raw? Talk me off the ledge!!!!



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

UGH!!!!









Okay, I've been doing a trial run of raw feeding with Patti holding my hand--who can deny those amazing before and after pics of Grimm?? Got a meat guy, Zuzu has amazing







, Aik just started and is loving it, but his transition is not as smooth.

I even spent an hour making bagged canine MREs--chicken quarters, breast (Zuzu just started on beef heart) veggies, some pumpkin for Aik, a small chunk of liver, fish oil garnish....mmm, mmm good. Okay, to be honest, I hate handling meat, don't eat much of it myself and had to majorly gird my loins to do this.

So I just fed them, cleaned out the baggies from the sink and put them out to dry, was wiping things down and saw....*gulp* I can hardly write it....on the kitchen counter....a tiny worm, thin, brownish, about an inch long, and it curled up when I tried to grab it with a wad of paper towels.

Could this have come from the meat????? I can barely handle touching meat, but WORMS?? Are the dogs EATING WORMS???









I'm seriously freaked out and grossed out, I'm a big sissy about gross things, and even bigger if find one in my KITCHEN and near the edge when I think MY DOG MIGHT HAVE EATEN ONE!! 

I have not seen this...thing...in the kitchen before, but occassionally in the bathroom, a teeny weeny worm will seem to come out of no place. If I had to answer under oath, the truth is that I don't know if the....thing...had been there before.

I'm about to heave out my meat and open some kibble....HELP!!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

UMMM Sounds like a maggot...?
I dont think it will hurt your dogs.
Next door is my bfs dad shop. There is all nasty kinds of dead fish.
I looked over one time & kilo was SLURPING UP like hundreds of maggots at a time! UGHHHHHH


I have never heard of worms in meat unless it rotten...?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Ive never heard of a maggot that would be an inch long. they are usually tiny. but, they won't hurt the dog. our lab once ate feet of maggot infested deer hide; he was fine. but the stench was horrid when he threw it up all over the carpet.


sounds more like a veggie worm or similar if it was that big.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Nope, not a maggot, not maggoty at all. 

Wait...there are WORMS IN VEGETABLES?? I EAT veggies!! This was frozen spinach.

I'm going on a water diet.........

I don't want to stop the raw, the meat guy is waaay hot.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDI don't want to stop the raw, the meat guy is waaay hot.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

EWWW!
I don like veggies anymore! ahhahaha
"The meat guy is way hott."


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Look at it as simply a little extra protein!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

*Sigh* everyone is a comedian! I had a traumatic worm experience as a kid. Now I'm totally grossed out. Chocolate chip cookies STAT!!!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

"Paw, go grab me my shotgun, we gotsa critter in the house"


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Ew!

I feel your pain. I think one of my chicken necks had a worm in them. It was about 2 inches long. GROSS. I was even TOUCHING it. I picked it up and threw it in the garbage because I couldn't bring myself to make then eat a worm. 

After, I couldn't get over how I picked up the worm and don't know what possessed me to do it. Ugh.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm with the codmaster.....just extra protein.........We have these weird centepede things that have been coming in lately. Ava seems to like them.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Birds eat worms!







And I've bitten into a few in my day--of course they're in your veggies and your fruit! They know a good meal/home when they see one!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

If you have seen these disgusting little invaders elsewhere in your house, then the logical part of me says that it didn't come from the meat. The totally freaked out EW EW EWWW side of me says, "omg, BURN it all!!!!" I have had my fair share of nighmarish worm experiences!


> Originally Posted By: JenniferD*Sigh* everyone is a comedian! I had a traumatic worm experience as a kid. Now I'm totally grossed out. Chocolate chip cookies STAT!!!


I could tell you a bad worm story involving my brother and a Twix!!! Even the sweets aren't safe!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh Sleachy....a TWIX?

I have nothing left to live for..............


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh Sleachy....a TWIX?

I have nothing left to live for..............


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay....serious question....can cows get heartworm? When I was handling the heart, I saw something similar looking to the worm, but refused to consider the possibility and washed it down the drain. Now, with two possible sightings...do cows get heartworm?

Great, I've got 20 pounds of this in my freezer, near the Haagen Daz.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

yeah, I'd say it was from the frozen spinach. there was another thread about bugs in food. it's actually law that there can't be over a certain percentage of "foreign matter" in commercial food.

my grandmother always canned veggies and even then a corn worm would slip through and show up at the dinner table. She'd just shrug and scoop him out and lay it in on her napkin


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

HURRRKKK!! Haaaallpp!!







I got the same beef heart shipment as Jen!!







Do beefs get heartworm? Will this happen in other meats? Gaack!







Oh man.. not gonna stop raw, but.. hurrrkk!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

well, Ivermectim was originally made for use in cattle so I guess that they can. but commercially raised cattle are medicated regularly, so highly unlikely. 

only "wormlike" things I've seen in beef heart are the giant veins. if you are finding them, I'd definitely be looking for another supplier. after all, beef heart is sold as human food.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

While cutting up my big butt shipment of beef heart I noticed something weird in mine too...I couldn't tell what it was, it was still partially frozen..it could have just been a part of the heart. But I threw that part out anyway. The rest of it all looked pristine and I figure if Anna can happily munch on maggot infested squirrel carcasses (seriously, just like fur, bones and bugs) then I'm not throwing out 55lbs of beef heart!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I know mine have always had thick stringy grey areas, but that is just part of the heart. if they are loose and dangling, ,they do look very worm-like. I just chunk them up and feed them to the dogs.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Aaaargh!!! I am going to have nightmares!!!!! Scarey thread, I hate bugs!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Wait-- why isn't someone posting comforting things like, "Never happen again.. it was just a fluke.."


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh, did I say worm? I meant cookies! There were cookies in it!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

worms exist in a variety of food like what has been said already. however, I tend to think that if this was frozen already wouldnt that kill any that had been in there previously?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

No freezing DOES NOT kill germs or bacterica. It would have killed a worm though....


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

The hearts weren't frozen (that was one of the strangest sentences I've ever written, you can tell I'm new to raw.) The spinach had been frozen, but I'm not up on orm-way anatomy and temperature tolerances, was he/she hibernating?

DEFINATELY not a vein, unless part of it came to life and was crawling down my counter, in which case, worms are the LEAST of my problems around here and I'll be calling an excorcist!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm with Patti....um, how about "it must have come in on your shoe....."

Maybe I'll give beef hearts out as Christmas presents to get rid of what's in my fridge. Right now, I'm going to rescue the Haagen Daz.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I think this sums up my feelings on the matter....

http://207.36.104.134/bufy/gyuunyuu.wav


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok, DEEEEP breaths!! Skip the Haagen Daz and go right to the Dove ice cream!









Seriously, I have been feeding raw beef hearts for years and years and have NEVER seen a worm in them.

But I HAVE found worms in the veggies I've brought home from the grocery store for myself.


Worms are pure protein - great for the dogs to eat. I know - GROSS!! Sasha hunts, catches and eats the worms in our field during the spring.

Winnie eats dog poop - it doesn't get more







than that!! I would RATHER she eat worms!!


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

How about this!







hehehehe!

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=h...l%3Den%26sa%3DG


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

no way! Mine never comes with a toy!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: sleachyI could tell you a bad worm story involving my brother and a Twix!!! Even the sweets aren't safe!


I have one about a Hershey with almonds....still







after 20+ years


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Aahh! A teeny toad! CUUUTE! I would free him!

Okay, yes-- now I remember! Sasha is... "Da Worm Huntah!"


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

What if it was something parasitic? Could it be?? Just eating a worm...that's okay...my puppy digs up worms and eats them. But, those are earthworms! 

What the heck???!!! Worms on the counter!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It could have been the larval stage of the grain moth, a frequent pest that comes in with any sort of grain product. This includes bird food, dog food, flour, and any other dry good you might have in the cupboard.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: SambaWhat if it was something parasitic? Could it be?? Just eating a worm...that's okay...my puppy digs up worms and eats them. But, those are earthworms!


Well, first the worm would have to withstand the crunching of the dogs teeth without being squished.

Then it would have to withstand the dogs stomach acids in order to make it to the intestines where they would begin to cause trouble.


----------

